# Help Identifying DeWalt Radial Arm Saw



## droekle (Mar 19, 2011)

I am trying to identify a vintage DeWalt Radial Arm saw.

My son and I are thinking about restoring it, but don't know much about it and if parts are available.

Maybe someone can help us with a vintage and model.

See photos attached.

Thanks,

Dave Roekle
Corona, CA.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't answer your question about specifics, but I can offer a little hope. Some years ago, in Woodshop News, a company advertised rebuilding these saws. This is an industrial tool that was often found in lumber yards as well as manufacturing settings.

It's not one you toss into the back of the truck to take to the job site!

There may have been a badge change somewhere along the way, so I'd suggest you not narrow all your searches with "De Walt."

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## droekle (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is the information on the motor.

Class : B
Arbor RPM : 3425
HP Continous : 3
Volts : 230
Phase : 1
Cycles : 60
Amps : 18
Frame : 536A
Motor No. : 96751-00
Stator No. : 96754-56
Serial No. : 70370045
Totally Enclosed Fan-Cooled Induction Motor

DeWalt a Division of The Black & Decker Mfg. Co. Lancaster, PA. 17604

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

DeWalts customer service # is: 1-800-4dewalt. If you call them, maybe they can give you an email or snail mail address to send pix and info to, to find out what you want to know.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think it's a 14" GA model. Looks like some parts may not
be original. The crank on top doesn't look right.

Dewalt probably won't help you.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

The "easy" way is to look here:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=252&tab=4

You'll find it, and which one yours is. I'm guessing it's one of the Gxx Series.

It's a beauty, either way.

Incidentally, the folks over HERE WILL help you with this:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/woodbutcher/messages


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Dave*:

Is there ANOTHER badge on the saw ?

Like this ?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a pretty machine and 3 hp with single phase!

Let us know what you decide to do with it. That would be a stellar restoration project. I'm pretty sure wolfe machinery or the original saw company would have all the replacement parts you'd need (but they aren't usually cheap). (-: Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

